# Installing Xorg



## AlbertAlbertson (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello!

I was reading the FreeBSD documentation, and I read that I must install Xorg before the desktop enviroment, so... I created a new virtual machine, installed FreeBSD 8.0, and the first thing I did was:

`# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg`
`# make install clean`


As I read in the FreeBSD official Docs. BTW, the CD is not mounted in the virtual machine, so I think it's downloading from internet, right?


Well, it's installing Xorg since... 6 hours ago~... Is it normal? My net speed is 660kbps.

Thanks .


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 20, 2010)

Ports are just build instructions, not the actual source.  So distfiles have to be downloaded from the net.

Yes, xorg is big and takes a while to build from source.

You should read the Handbook Installing Applications chapter.  Some people prefer packages, which are precompiled binaries.

I like ports, but nearly the first thing I do on a new system is update the ports tree before building anything from it.


----------



## CdK1 (Jun 23, 2010)

/x11/xorg-minimal

Is nice...


----------

